# Problema de ruido en el computador



## venusianatop (Abr 4, 2006)

Hola. Tengo el siguiente problema: Mi computador tiene un ruido horrible muy fuerte. No se qué puede ser. Me han dicho que tal vez está sucio adentro y que lo abra y que le ponga un ventilador cerca. Lo hice y el ruido persiste   También me han dicho que puede ser que el sistema de ventilación de mi computador no funcione. Por favor diganme que podría ser. Agradeceré mucho su ayuda. Les doy los datos de mi computador:
Marca: Olidata
Procesador	x86 Family 6 Model 7 Stepping 1 AuthenticAMD ~1202 MHz
Memoria física total	256,00 MB
Memoria física disponible	80,80 MB
Memoria virtual total	2,00 GB
Memoria virtual disponible	1,96 GB

Espero su ayuda   Chao ,gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 4, 2006)

venusianatop dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Tengo el siguiente problema: Mi computador tiene un ruido horrible muy fuerte. No se qué puede ser. Me han dicho que tal vez está sucio adentro y que lo abra y que le ponga un ventilador cerca. Lo hice y el ruido persiste   También me han dicho que puede ser que el sistema de ventilación de mi computador no funcione. Por favor diganme que podría ser. Agradeceré mucho su ayuda. Les doy los datos de mi computador:
> Marca: Olidata
> Procesador	x86 Family 6 Model 7 Stepping 1 AuthenticAMD ~1202 MHz
> Memoria física total	256,00 MB
> ...



Es que no hay más de que lo que ya le dijeron, es lo clásico, tal vez algún bicho atorado en la fuente, si tiene aspiradora, pongala al revés en vez de succionar solple y eso sacará bastante polvo.

Ahora que si el ruido es agudo, es posible que sea su HD, será mejor cambiarlo pero por los dtos que da, ya no hayará de esa capacidad , así que esperemos que no sea eso.

Saludos


----------



## venusianatop (Abr 15, 2006)

*Hola. Gracias por tu respuesta. Ocurre que hice lo que me dijeron y el ruido persistía. También en otra parte me respondieron que limpiara con un pincel el ventilador para sacar la suciedad, eso lo hice y me ha dado un poco de resultado porque hay veces en que no se escucha el ruido. También me dijeron que desatornillara el ventilador , que lo sacara y que después lo volviera a colocar porque  muchas veces son los tornillos los que causan éste tipo de ruido, pero la verdad es que me da un poco de miedo hacer esto, también me da miedo lo de la aspiradora  
Me gustaría saber que es el HD que tu nombras y el por qué de lo de la capacidad ¿El mio tiene muy poca capacidad? Agradeceré mucho tu respuesta*


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 16, 2006)

venusianatop dijo:
			
		

> *Hola. Gracias por tu respuesta. Ocurre que hice lo que me dijeron y el ruido persistía. También en otra parte me respondieron que limpiara con un pincel el ventilador para sacar la suciedad, eso lo hice y me ha dado un poco de resultado porque hay veces en que no se escucha el ruido. También me dijeron que desatornillara el ventilador , que lo sacara y que después lo volviera a colocar porque  muchas veces son los tornillos los que causan éste tipo de ruido, pero la verdad es que me da un poco de miedo hacer esto, también me da miedo lo de la aspiradora
> Me gustaría saber que es el HD que tu nombras y el por qué de lo de la capacidad ¿El mio tiene muy poca capacidad? Agradeceré mucho tu respuesta*



MM, el HD el un Hard Disk, disco duro, no se si tengas mucha o poca capacidad, no mencionas cuánta tienes pero como leí rápidamente lo de los 2gb creí que era esa .

Cuánta tienes?????  Mira la pc de un amigo hace mucho ruido, me la trajo, con la aspiradora lo único que haces es soplar para que se salga el polvo es todo.

El tenía inos huevecillos atorados en el venti de la fuente, los quité y disminuyó el ruido pero no al 100% , pero el ruido es casi siempre por los ventiladores. O el Disco duro, por que no intentas prenderla sin Hd ni CDrom?

Saludos


----------



## arnoldbot (Sep 22, 2013)

Necesito ayuda. Acabo de comprar mi pc, pero a los pocos días se oían pequeños sonidos que salían del cpu. Aunque son pequeños, son molestosos, incluso suenan cuando la pc está sin usar, es decir en Escritorio sin abrir ningún programa. Creo que esos sonidos provienen de la placa madre.Me podrían decir si es normal, no necesita reparación o cómo solucionarlo


----------



## maton00 (Sep 22, 2013)

desconecta la PC, si por ahi sigue sonando, llama a los de control de pestes........
y si aún sigue sonando a los caza fantasmas


PD: eso es normal, es el disco duro, por ahí muévele a lo de ahorro de energia y todo eso, ponle que se suspenda cuando esté sin usar......... pero despues te vas a fastidiar por tener que esperar a que se encienda y todo eso


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 22, 2013)

Amigo, todas las PCs, emiten algun sonido, seria bueno en tu caso expliques, a que tipo de sonido te refieres.
Puede ocurrir, que algun cable este "rozando" las aspas del cooler del uP.


----------



## arnoldbot (Sep 22, 2013)

Lo peor es que no puedo abrir el cpu por la garantía. Pero te puedo asegurar  que es un sonido diferente a cuando carga o al sonido de los coolers. Se escucha más en las noches cuando hay menos ruido


----------

